# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Metaverse Property, virtual real estate. Jolly Harbour, Antigua

## Airicist

Website - linkedin.com/company/metaverseproperty

facebook.com/Metaverse-Property-106666921265649

twitter.com/metaverserealty

Co-founder - Michael Gord

Co-founder - Jason Cassidy

Products and projects:

virtual real estate

----------

